# Mann's Stretch 30s & 40s



## ateupwitit

How do you guys normally rig up a Stretch 30 & 40 for trolling? The smaller Stretches were on sale too should I get smaller ones? What reel and rod setup, line size, do you add wire for sharp toothed species,what species do you target with them, trolling speed, etc. Give me some details I found some at a good price and bought them but I have never used them. I'm always looking to add to my lure arsenal and enhance my fishing knowledge, thanks in advance.


----------



## Downtime2

As you have this question under the bluewater section, what exactly are you targeting? I assume wahoo?


----------



## LuckyLady

Assuming that you are targreting wahoo, do you change out the treble hooks for stronger single hooks?? Thanks.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

the only lure on our boat that has trebles are the bigass poppers used to tuna. and even those are changed out from the stock hooks they come with.

36" of single strand wire; somewhere around the 90# test


----------



## LuckyLady

Thanks, Blue Hoo!!!


----------



## ateupwitit

Thkx Blue Hoo for the info. 

I'm gonna move the question to the Offshore Q&A.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Woody,



How do you attach single hooks to your Stretch 30s? What size hooks? What kind of connection do you use (split rings, swivel/split rings, etc.). What is your secret to getting them to run straight with single hooks? Thanks.



I use the Owner 5/0 4x treble hooks or 7/0 mustad double hooks (sharpened by hand, with one up and one down) on my stretch 30s. But that's just me.


----------



## Speckulator

auwi----What are you ate up with??????

George


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

> *The Blue Hoo (2/14/2009)*the only lure on our boat that has trebles are the bigass poppers used to tuna. and even those are changed out from the stock hooks they come with.
> 
> 36" of single strand wire; somewhere around the 90# test


this must be the same boat that you were gonna kill the blue marlin on in the catch and release tournament. i must ask you one thing.......exactly what is the name of the boat you that have learned this endless knowledge on. :usaflag


----------



## ateupwitit

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>auwi----What are you ate up with??????

fishing brother fishing...............that's what I'm ate up with.


----------



## Bill Me

What canyou catch with a Stretch 30? Just about anything. They work great for bull reds. They work great for grouper in less than about 50 feet of water. King fish eat em, wahoo eat em, I have seen pictures of bill fish on them though it certainly would not be my bait of choice for bills. 

Personally, I have never had much luck with the Stretch 25's. They seem to be tough to get to runtrue at 6 knots or more. 

I've riggedwith mono, wire, and even direct to braid depending on what I was after. Offshore in the wahoo zone, I would say wire is pretty much a must. I've use the factory trbbles or replacement trebbles without ever having a problem, but switching to single hoos probably makes sense for hoo.


----------



## Travis Gill

Everything does eat a stretch. We caught a sailfsih on one a couple years ago


----------



## Island24

Rig your stretch 30 w/ Owner jobu hooks size 8. Change out the split rings w/ Owner size 11. You will be good to go for wahoo and Marlin as well.


----------



## ateupwitit

Do you recommend a certain brand of wire I saw some sevenstrand 1x7 90# will that work? Going to Venice early March so I'm gearing up


----------

